# Any advice on dealing with these scratches?



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like some stood there and did that.Scratches look to deep to buff out.. touch up paint would be the cheapest route unless u want a paint job


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are blue jean button scratches. Someone leaned against your car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Those are blue jean button scratches. Someone leaned against your car.


...on the roof?! They're one tall drink of water!



> Looks like some stood there and did that.Scratches look to deep to buff out.. touch up paint would be the cheapest route unless u want a paint job


Le frown.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess I'm not much help, am I.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

those are too deep to buff, that is going to need to be repainted.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Bad grammar in this thread get over the scratches you will live cry babies.


Go away. 



NBrehm said:


> those are too deep to buff, that is going to need to be repainted.


Alright, I'll get some estimates. 

Blah...not even 1 year old. But something that minor will bug the heck out of me. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I guess I'm not much help, am I.


ahahaha im not the only one who thought someone was trying to scratch a message out =D

to the OP, this really sucks, I hope it gets fixed soon and karma to whoever did it


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Good come back GO away lolquit crying about the scratches.


I would be beyond pissed if this were me. Some of us look at our cars as more than just a form of transportation.

Also:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> ...on the roof?! They're one tall drink of water!
> 
> 
> Le frown.


Didn't catch the location. It still looks to me like someone leaned on your car though.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe someone was carrying something and though they would avoid your mirrors by lifting it above the car. Had something like this happen to the side of my truck that put a big gouge in the door. Very mad.

I'd say touch up paint. With a steady hand, you should be able to make it look nice enough to pass. Buuut....a bright orange paint job with stripes could be a better solution.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Bad grammar in this thread get over the scratches you will live cry babies.





chaser x said:


> Good come back GO away lolquit crying about the scratches.


Didn't I ban you for a week already? I think I did, and didn't I say that if you come back with this attitude that I'd make it permanent?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ruze-slow-i-say-bs-post175345.html#post175345



XtremeRevolution said:


> See you in 7 days...or not...doesn't make a difference to me. Come back with the same attitude and I'll be more than happy to make it permanent.


Yeah, it seems I did give that warning.

Enjoy the permanent ban. You've deserved it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Maybe someone was carrying something and though they would avoid your mirrors by lifting it above the car. Had something like this happen to the side of my truck that put a big gouge in the door. Very mad.
> 
> I'd say touch up paint. With a steady hand, you should be able to make it look nice enough to pass. Buuut....a bright orange paint job with stripes could be a better solution.


That actually sounds pretty plausible. My car was sitting at Home Depot a few days ago. 

If it were an older car that I wasn't still paying off, I'd probably go for the touch-up paint. As it is though, I'd rather have it look good...and my past results with touch-up paint haven't been that great. I've only even waxed it once, for goodness sake.

I think my insurance might cover it under non-collision, depending on if the repair is more or close to my $250 deductible. 

THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS. Stupid careless people.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess on the top of the door there, with the plastic piece behind it and all the plastic window trim, it might be quick and easy to respray. I imagine BGM is a tough one to match though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They did a pretty good job with matching the metallic blue on my Volvo, but if you look at it in extremely bright sunlight from a few feet away, you do notice it a little bit. 

There's a dent on the hood on the Cruze I've been putting off having fixed by PDR anyway...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Well...crap. I have no idea how this happened, but it looks like something scratched the paint just above my door. Looks deep, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm,
The first pic looks like random scratches......your second shot looks like YU..P......weird.

Anyways, to find out if the mark is only in the clear get ahold of a product like Scratch Out.

Using a micro-fiber and your index finger and a bit of force, work the product against the mark......almost like you are sanding it with the Scratch Out.

If it is only the clear coat that was damaged, the marks will begin to lighten and continued polishing will take them off.
If there is no change in appearance, then its too deep and a paint shop will have to give it a look.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Any advice as to what I can use to make these go away?


Not sure if this will help. I bought Dr. Color Chip for my GTO, but my scratches are not that deep (torque wrench slide down the front bumper cover)and I have solid color (Pulse Red).


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

With a color that dark with such big scratches, touch paint will look awful


----------

